# funky_waves... favorite device for bass EQ?



## DRB (Feb 18, 2008)

I've seen your beautiful, no holds barred sub enclosures and designs. Anyone who is that involved in _bass_ is likely to have a meaningful opinion on bass and room EQ. How does funky_waves go about setting up one of his new subs in a room? Do you have a favorite device (BFD, etc)? Any other tips from a pro on this subject?


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

I have been using REW and either a BFD(prefered) or Reckhorn B-1, or A-400, for Eq'ing, depending on the application, and what the customer wants.


----------

